# Alpencross-Galerie



## rob (13. Juli 2002)

An alle reiselustigen Biker,

obwohl ein Alpencross heutzutage schon fast dem Mainstream zuzuordnen ist, ist es immernoch eines der tollsten kleinen Abenteuer die man in Europa mit seinem Bike und zusammen mit Freunden erleben kann. Und wie ich habt ihr auch bestimmt viele viele Fotos auf der Festplatte liegen die dort vor sich hingammeln und doch mit sovielen schönen Erinnerungen verbunden sind. Postet doch mal ein oder mehrere Foto/s die besonders toll, einzigartig oder spektakulär sind, bzw mit denen ihr etwas ganz bestimmtes verbindet (dazuschreiben). So könnt ihr zum einen zum Besten geben was ihr so erlebt habt, und zum anderen sorgt es bei Mitlesern vielleicht für den letzten Anstoß auch mal sein bike und einen Rucksack zu schnappen und loszuziehen.
Die Fotos müssen natürlich nicht nur von einem Alpencross sein, sondern können auch von anderen Fahrradreisen stammen - aber Reisebilder sollten es sein! 

Ich mach mal den Anfang (sind leider nicht so groß und klar, weil vom Dia engescannt):

Das ist der beste Singletrail (vom Brennergrenzkamm runter nach Gossensaß) den ich in meinem Leben je gefahren bin. Aalglatt, schnell, schmal und immer 200m geradeaus, dann eine 180°-Serpentine und wieder geradeaus... :


----------



## rob (13. Juli 2002)

Nr.2 wurde auf der Seiser Alm aufgenommen und ist einfach verdammt schön :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (13. Juli 2002)

Das Bild läßt erahnen wie krass die Situation war! Ich als Routenplaner habe mich leider etwas vertan, und so sind wir die 1600hm vom Valsurgana hoch zur Ortiga-Hochebene statt auf einer Forststraße auf einem Wanderpfad rauf und düften den kompletten Weg schieben, tragen und, wie ihr seht, auch klettern. Meinen Irrtum habe ich leider erst am Vormittag erkannt und den Weg dann trotzdem total unterschätzt. Meinen Freunden habe ich allerdings nicht gesagt das es nicht der richtige Trail ist und dementsprechend beschissen habe ich mich gefühlt als der Weg weiter oben immer unpassierbarer und extrem gefährlich wurde (und das mit Bikeschuhen!). Wenn da jemand abgestürzt wäre, hätte ich mich wahrscheinlich erhängt. Als wir nach 7 Stunden unversehrt oben waren habe ich es ihnen gebeichtet (und wurde nicht gesteinigt ). 
War sehr krass, sowas muss ich nicht wieder haben...(die kleinen roten Punkte mittig im Bild in der Wand):


----------



## Carsten (13. Juli 2002)

Also neben meiner Transalp-Bilder Gallerie auf www. schymik.de, wo Ihr noch ein paar ganz besonders schöne Bilder findet, ist die Idee hier auch ne Gallerie zu eröffenen echt gut...

Hier mein aktuelles Bild:






Aufgenommen vor 3 Wochen auf der Fanesalm

Weitere Bilder auf meiner Homepage unter Transalp->Tour2002


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (13. Juli 2002)

Hallo Ihr Alpencrosser,

morgens halb zehn in Deutschland.. Äh nein -> am Fimbapass.
Es gibt Dinge, die muß man mal gemacht haben...... 






GROSS:Grosses Bild


----------



## Bikermike (13. Juli 2002)

Aufgenommen letztes Jahr im Ötztal, im Hintergrund der Panoramaweg vom Tiefenbachferner nach Vent


----------



## Bikermike (13. Juli 2002)

von Sölden Richtung Tiefenbachferner


----------



## rob (13. Juli 2002)

Jaaaaa, mehr bitte 

Übern Fimberpass will ich nächstes Jahr auch wenn es mir möglich sein sollte (hab mir da was feines ausbaldovert)

@Carsten: Sieht ja noch ganz schön kalt aus da oben *brrrr* 

@Bikermike: Genialer Singletrail so knapp am Hang entlang!


----------



## Carsten (14. Juli 2002)

Hier noch ein schönes Bild von Berniapass in der Schweiz...






Mehr Bilder und den Reisebericht dazu findet Ihr bei www.schymik.de unter Tour 2001


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (14. Juli 2002)

Hallo Rob,

wenn du über den Fimbapass fährst kommst du auch bestimmt durchs *Val D'Uina!!*
wenn nicht,.....selber schuld 






Grosses Bild






Grosses Bild


----------



## dave (15. Juli 2002)

Ich bin zwar erst vor zwei Wochen kurz in den Bergen gewesen, aber bei euren Bildern überkommt mich direkt wieder das Alpenfieber 
Trotzdem ne gute Idee Rob 

Das ist mein aktuellstes Bild (beim Grödner Pass). Ausgerechnet auf der Rückfahrt hatten wir das beste Wetter! 






Hier gibt's noch ne superbreite  Panoramaaufnamhme  vom Pass.

Das nächste Foto ist vom Knüppelsteig. Das war der schlimmste Sturz den wir unterwegs bisher hatten.
Ralf hatte den Helm geknackt, sich nen Finger überdehnt und den Bremshebel am Oberrohr um 90° nach oben weggebogen!






Und vor zwei Wochen sind wir noch einmal dort gewesen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (15. Juli 2002)

wenn wir uns weh tun wollen, hier noch ein bild. Das war am geisljoch!!


----------



## fischerman (16. Juli 2002)

Hi,

da hät ich doch auch noch ein paar Bilder von unserer letztjährigen Tour über die Alpen. Hatten leider meistens schlecht Wetter, war aber trotzdem total geil!

Das Bild ist vom Tarscherpass, da hattes grad ein paar Zentimeter Neuschnee!


----------



## fischerman (16. Juli 2002)

Außerdem war da noch das Val d´Uina im strömenden Regen!


----------



## Gerald (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von dave _
> *Ich bin zwar erst vor zwei Wochen kurz in den Bergen gewesen, aber bei euren Bildern überkommt mich direkt wieder das Alpenfieber
> Trotzdem ne gute Idee Rob
> 
> ...


*


Hai Dave

Ich glaube, da hatten wir den gleichen Fotostandort. Aufgenommen am 27.6.02.  Wir sind von Plan den 654 hoch (eine elendige Schieberei/Schinderei) und dann über die Alm weiter zum Joch.

Gerald*


----------



## dave (17. Juli 2002)

@Gerald: Ja, die Ecke kommt mir doch seltsamer Weise sehr bekannt vor 
In der einen Woche hat sich aber nicht viel verändert! 

@fischerman: Das Val d'Uina sieht bei dir ja schon ziemlich dunkel und bedrohlich aus. Sehr stimmungsvoll! 

Hab auch noch eins:


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2002)

Die Bilder aus dem Val d'Uina sind echt stark, besonders das von fisherman!
@Dave: ein wirklich heftiger Sturz, aber ein umso tolleres Foto


Ich hab hier noch ein bild von der Auffahrt zur Tierser-Alpl-Hütte (2450m) am Südrand des Schlern, mit den Roßzähnen im Hintergrund:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

wo ist bitte der Knüppelsteig? Das sieht supergeil aus, da will ich auch hin!

Viele Grüße


----------



## kukuxumusu (18. Juli 2002)

Hi Pfadfinderin,



der ist im Seiser/Schlern Gebiet. Von der Tierser Alpl Hütte in Richtung Schlernhaus fahrend kommst Du irgendwann auf diesen Weg.


Bin den Weg selber noch nicht gefahren, soll aber recht heftig, jedoch fahrbar sein.

Also, Helm auf, Hand aufs Herz und ab dafür.....


Gruss

BERND


----------



## marco (18. Juli 2002)

hi pfadfinderin, hier findest du die beschreibung der tour mit dem knüppelsteig: http://www.bike-board.de/bike/schlern/schlern.htm
 zervaz


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Juli 2002)

Danke für die prompte Antwort! Da scheine ich ja gerade was verpasst zu haben, war nämlich über das letzte WE in Steinegg. Aber wenigstens habe ich die Hammerwand Tour aus einer alten Bike gemacht, die ist auch superschön zu fahren. Bei den steilen Uphills muß ich sagen, dass mir die 1100 hm eigentlich auch genügen. Man kann ja die Tour auch in Steinegg starten, dann sind`s knapp 2000hm; wenn ich das überleben würde, wäre am nächsten Tag ein Ruhetag angesagt und das hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor. Den Knüppelsteig gibt´s halt dann das nächste Mal. Allerdings war ich vor 4 Jahren mal auf der Seiseralm und habe mir eigentlich geschworen "nie wieder", denn da ist ja alles asphaltiert und es sind hunderte Wandervereine mit Stöcken und Bussen etc. unterwegs, ich fand das echt abartig. Aber das war im September, was ja Wanderhochsaison hat. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## marco (18. Juli 2002)

Bei der schlerntour ist die seiseralm schnell vorbei, man sollte aber die fahrstrasse sehr in der früh unter die stollen nehmen, wenn die autotouristen noch schlafen.

In der gegend absolut spitze ist der trail von der seiseralm nach völs: http://www.bike-board.de/bike/voels-fedaiasee/voels-fedaia_2_2_de.htm , siehe den 2. tag, vielleicht bist du ihn schon gefahren.

Ciao
marco

PS: ohne angeberei aber mit viel stolz  : die schönste tour, die ich je  gefahren bin, ist die Gran Paradiso Umrundung   . 3 Tage auf trails bis über 3000 meter (FAHRBAR!!!). Ab morgen in der bike (ausgabe august) und auf meiner site. Hier ein foto. Der fahrer ist der lorenz.


----------



## Enrgy (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bikermike _
> *von Sölden Richtung Tiefenbachferner *



Möönsch, da geht doch ne Seilbahn hoch, und du fährst???

Sind aber wirklich feine Pics hier im Thread, vor allem, wenn man die Gegend vom Wintersport her kennt...


----------



## dave (18. Juli 2002)

> Bin den Weg selber noch nicht gefahren, soll aber recht heftig, jedoch fahrbar sein.



Keine Sorge, der Knüppelsteig an sich ist eigentlich nicht wirklich schwierig - solange es trocken ist!
Bei Nässe würde ich da eher von abraten. Über die Hölzer könnte man wahrscheinlich noch gut fahren, aber auf den glatten Steinen wär's bestimmt nicht ganz ohne!

Am meisten Fun macht die abwechslungsreiche Abfahrt zum Steig 
Das erste Stück vom Schlernhaus geht's über Wiese, dann kommt ein Teil mit vielen Spitzkehren, eine gerade Passage mit Querhölzern zum Springen und schließlich eine weitere schnelle Abfahrt mit vielen felsigen Abschnitten.
Es ist also von allem etwas dabei!



> wo ist bitte der Knüppelsteig? Das sieht supergeil aus, da will ich auch hin!



Die Wegnummern sind ohne Gewähr. Hab die Karten leider nicht mehr.

Vom Schlernhaus fährst du auf Weg 1 bis zu ner Kreuzung. Dort biegst du rechts ab Richtung Sessel Schwaige und bleibst immer auf diesem Trail. Der Weg wird irgendwann übrigens irgendwann auch als Weg 3 ausgeschildert. 500 Höhenmeter tiefer biegst du vor kurzen Auffahrt zur der Sessel Schwaige rechts ab und fährst weiter bergab. Im Prinzip folgst du immer dem selben Trail. Schau's dir einfach mal auf der Karte an, da kann man nicht viel falsch machen 

@marco: Wo habt ihr den die Aufnahme auf der Seite "Geplante Touren" gemacht? Sieht ja klasse aus!
Bezieht sich 'morgen' auch auf deinen Bericht der Gran Paradiso Umrundung? Konnte ihn jetzt nicht direkt finden. 

Hast übrigens ne super Page


----------



## marco (18. Juli 2002)

Hast übrigens ne super Page :  danke!!!

"morgen" bezieht sich auch auf den bericht auf bike&board  
inzwischen noch 1 foto.


----------



## marco (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von dave _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



das ist direkt oberhalb der rüdolfshütte, bei der wahnsinnstour "großvenediger umrundung", die du hier findest: http://www.bike-board.de/bike/venediger/venediger_1_5_de.htm


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Juli 2002)

Hi Dave,
das mit der Karte war der ultimative Tip. Hab ich gestern gemacht und auf der Kompass erstmal nichts gefunden, was mit Knüppelsteig gekennzeichnet ist. Dann hab´ ich die Tabacco genommen, und siehe da, den bin ich sogar schon gefahren! Demnach ist das Sturzbild wohl der Trail unterhalb der Tuff-Alm auf dem Weg zum Völser Weiher! Hab die Tour aber ander gemacht, mit etwas weniger Höhenmetern: St. Konstantin-Völser Weiher-Ums-Prösels-Schnaggenkreuz-GH Schönblick- Links hoch, WW7, später 3 und 1 = Knüppelsteig-Tuffalm-... Das hat dann wie gesagt nur 1100 hm, aber die reichen auch, ist ja keine Forstautobahn.
Happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenzp (19. Juli 2002)

Da irrst du dich. Wenn du diese Route gefahren bist, kommst du nicht an dem Knüppelsteig vorbei bzw. du fährst nur das letzte Stück der Schlerntour. Die Bezeichnung "Knüppelsteig" oder in südtirolerisch "Briglweg" wirst du nicht auf den Karten finden. Dort sind nie die Kunstbauten und der Untergrund angegeben.  
Mich wundert das er sich nicht mehr verletzt hat. Ein Sturz auf diesen grossen Steinen ist so der Alptraum eines Bikers.

lorenz


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Juli 2002)

Hi,
das kann sein, aber auf der Tabacco Karte Nr. 29 ist der Weg zwischen Hofer Alpl und Tuppalm als Knüppelweg gekennzeichnet. Über so eine Brücke bin ich auch nicht gefahren (logisch), habe mir halt nur gedacht, dass der obere Teil ab Schlernhaus noch nicht der Knüppelweg ist. Also dann doch das nächste Mal die harte Tour! Werd´s schon überleben, auf der Tuff-Alm gibt´s ja lecker Stärkung.
Viele Grüße


----------



## lorenzp (19. Juli 2002)

Habe nun auch die Karte rausgekramt. Der Küppelweg  befindet sich auf dem 1er Weg zum Schlernhaus und zwar genau zwischen der Kreuzung vom 7er Weg und der Sesselschwaige.


----------



## dave (19. Juli 2002)

Hi Pfadfinderin,
Lorenz hat recht!
Aber auf unserer alten Kompasskarte stand damals auch drin, dass der Knüppelsteig weiter in Richtung Völs verliefe.
Ich meine da war wirklich das Wort 'Knüppelsteig' abgedruckt.


----------



## lorenzp (19. Juli 2002)

Habe mal an anderer Stelle im Forum gelesen, dass bei falschen Kartenangaben auch immer das Stichwort Kompass fällt. Scheint sich wieder mal zu bestätigen. Habe das leider mal selber erleben müssen. 
Auch wenn der Weg toll aussieht, möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass die Tour kein Spaziergang ist. Der  Knüppelweg selbst ist kein Problem, besonders mit einem Fully merkt man nicht viel davon. Aber das davor und danach ist ganz schön heftig.

lorenz


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Juli 2002)

@ Lorenzp und Dave:
die falsche Bezeichnung steht bei mir nicht in der Kompasskarte, sondern in der Tabacco Karte Nr. 29, die ich vorletzte Woche in Steinegg gekauft habe. Habe in der Tabacco Karte aber noch andere Fehler gefunden, z.B. sind wir in Tiers einen Weg gefahren, der in der Tourenbeschreibung vom Steinegger Hof auch beschrieben ist, aber nicht in der Karte eingezeichnet, in der Kompass Karte ist er sehrwohl drin. Und auch noch einen anderen Fehler habe ich entdeckt. Also scheinen die Tabacco Karten auch nicht besser als die Kompass Karten zu sein.
Dass die Tour kein Spaziergang, ist mir schon klar, wie gesagt, eigentlich genügen mir auch schon die 1100hm der anderen Tour. Die Trails in dem Gebiet sind besonders bergauf sehr anspruchsvoll und anstrengend, weil steil. Aber man wächst ja nur an seinen Herausforderungen! Und bevor ich mich auf irgendeinem Marathon von so einem Ehrgeizling plattfahren lasse, mach ich mich doch lieber auf so einer Tour selber platt!? 

Aber als nächtes geht´s eh erstmal nach Nauders. (Gibt es da noch ein "Muß" außer der Uina Schlucht?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (22. Juli 2002)

Hallo Ihr da,

die Idee ist doch gut. Lasst doch mal sehen wo ihr überall schon gewesen seid. 
*Es kann doch nicht sein, daß nur eine Hand voll Biker in diesem Forum im der Lage sind zu Biken und zu fotografieren !!* 

Entstaubt mal euren Scanner und lasst uns sehen, wo ihr über die Alpen geradelt seit!!!

Also "Pok 'mers oh!" 

Aufstieg auf das Eisjoch über Lazins:





Grosses Bild


----------



## Crosser71 (26. Juli 2002)

Hi Leute! Echt Geile Pics!
War erst letzte Woche auf Cross! Hier einer meiner Favoriten!
Auf dem Weg zur Montozzo-Scharte Blick zuück ins Tal!!


----------



## Crosser71 (26. Juli 2002)

Und weil´s so schön war gleich noch mehr!
Auf dem Weg zum Stilfser Joch eine geniale Gletscherstimmung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crosser71 (26. Juli 2002)

Auch die Abfahrt von der Montozzo-Scharte war landschaftlich wie biketechnisch ein Genuss!!


----------



## Crosser71 (26. Juli 2002)

Weil´s so schön war gleich noch ein Bild vom Lago d`Agola hinter Madonna!


----------



## rob (26. Juli 2002)

hey, das valle de lago d agola is wirklich superhuebsch, wenn auch nicht voll fahrbar im oberen teil. besonders der bergkessel ist beeindruckend.

die anden sind aber auch nicht ohne, ich sitzte áemlich gerade in einem internet-cafe in la paz.  leider ist es so sau teuer sich hier bikes auszuleihen , aber dafuer kann man herrlich wandern!

ich hoffe es kommen noch mehr schoene bilder zusammen


----------



## Kleinblattagent (30. Juli 2002)

Hallo!

Erklärt bitte einmal einen Unwissenden, wie ich hier ein Bild reinbekomme. Wenn ich unter "Datei anhängen"  den Pfad angebe und auf Vorschau klicke wird anschließend nur mein Text angezeigt. Die Dateigröße ist kleiner 60KB und das Format jpg.
Was mache ich falsch? Oder wird das Bild in der Vorschau nicht angezeigt?
Danke!

         Gruß

               Michael


----------



## marco (30. Juli 2002)

ich glaube in der vorschau wird das bild nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Kleinblattagent (31. Juli 2002)

Hallo!

Na dann will ich es jetzt auch einmal probieren. Ich hoffe es klappt!
Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen eine 6-tägige Dolomitenrunde gemacht. Unter anderem war ich oben in Misurina, wo auch das Foto entstanden ist. Wie man sieht, war das Wetter super! Während der sechs Tage keinen Tropfen Regen und schon fast zu warm. Insgesamt war es eine super Tour!

       Gruß

            Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kleinblattagent (31. Juli 2002)

Und weil es so schön war noch einmal!

Karersee mit Lattemar.


----------



## Kleinblattagent (31. Juli 2002)

Und noch einer!

Vom Limojoch hinab ins Fanestal!


----------



## Kleinblattagent (31. Juli 2002)

Und noch einer!

3 Zinnen


----------



## Kleinblattagent (31. Juli 2002)

...und das letzte Bild.


Lago Antorno unterhalb der Cardinigruppe


----------



## Snake (31. Juli 2002)

Kann mir mal einer erklären, warum ich hier kaum ein Bild sehe? Immer nur durchge-x-te Teile. Liegt es an meinem Rechner oder am Provider?


----------



## spOOky fish (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> *Kann mir mal einer erklären, warum ich hier kaum ein Bild sehe? Immer nur durchge-x-te Teile. Liegt es an meinem Rechner oder am Provider? *



logg dich mal ein, dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## Snake (31. Juli 2002)

sorry! Ich vergess das jedesmal! Danke !


----------



## Ede (31. Juli 2002)

Hallo Michael,

Du hast wirklich ausgezeichnete Bilder gemacht!!

Wast Du mit einer Spiegelreflexkamera unterwegs? 
Meine Alpencross-Bilder sind (obwohl nicht so geplant) alle nur mehr oder weniger Schnappschüsse 

Wie hast Du die Bilder hinbekommen? Oder hast Du Dir 20min pro Bild Zeit genommen, um diese klasse Ergebnisse zur erzielen? 

 

Gruß 
Ede


----------



## Kleinblattagent (1. August 2002)

Hallo Ede!

Danke für die Blumen! Ja, Du hast recht, ich war mit meiner Spiegelreflexkamera unterwegs. Dies kostete mich inklusiv Wechselobjektiv und Filme 1,2Kg an Mehrgewicht. Aber das war mir schon vorher klar, und ich wollte darauf auf keinen Fall verzichten. Wie man sieht, hat es sich gelohnt.
Da ich z.Zt. an einer ausführlichen Dokumentation über die Tour arbeite, habe ich dies zum Anlaß genommen und mir endlich den längst überfälligen Diascanner zugelegt, der bis zu 2400 dpi bei 36 Bit Farbtiefe schafft.
Allerdings sind die Dias nur mit 600 dpi eingescannt worden. Ich war von dem Ergebnis selber überrascht. Ich brauchte die Bilder nicht einmal nacharbeiten. Selbst größere Ausdrucke auf normalen Papier liefern sehr gute Ergebnisse.


            Gruß

                  Michael

Noch eins zum Schluß:

Croda da Lago hinter der Forcella Ambrizola


----------



## Scott (1. August 2002)

Oh Mann, eh
da bekommt man richtig Lust sofort das Bike zu packen. Muß aber noch bis nächstes Jahr warten. Habt mir mit Euren Bildern den Rest gegeben !!! Jetzt hab ich was zum Träumen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kukuxumusu (1. August 2002)

...ist der  Abschnitt von St. Ullrich nach Obereggen über Fanesalm und Karersee.

Hier im oberen Teil der Fanesalm.


----------



## Kurt (3. August 2002)

Hallo

es ist doch schön wenn man den Schlern fast vor der Haustür hat.
War in diesem Jahr schon 2 mal oben. Ok von Steinegg aus (Gruß an Pfadfinderin) ist es etwas hart 86 km 3100 Hm aber doch machbar. Weitere Fotos von der Schlerntour findet ihr im IBC-Fotoalbum 

@marco: bist du mit dem Franz ins Geschäft gekommen??
Wenn du mal in Südtirol unterwegs bist zeig ich dir bei mir einige gute Orte um Fotos zu machen

Ciao

Kurt


----------



## Droppel (3. August 2002)

Hallo!

Meine Bilder sind zwar nicht so spektakulär aber das ist ja nicht so wichtig! Hoffentlich klappts mit dem Hochladen!

Hier sitze ich am Laga di Antorno und bin auf der Suche nach Dede`s Wurzel- und Lerchennadeltrail. Unser Abstecher zum Monte Piano wurde zu meinem Desaster, da das unsere erste Tour war, die am Ps. Tre Croci startete. Nächstemal plane ich zum Eingewöhnen weniger Hm ein!


----------



## Droppel (3. August 2002)

Dann noch der schöne Blick vom Lago di Antorno auf die drei Zinnen (hab nur zwei eingefangen).


----------



## Droppel (3. August 2002)

Tja und nach dem Lerchennadeltrail sind wir zum Monte Piano rauf, ich war so fertig, dass wir nicht einmal das Freilichtmuseum abgefahren sind. Schande - wird aber das nächstemal nachgeholt!


----------



## Droppel (3. August 2002)

Hier noch eine kleine Impression vom Negerdorf. Wir sind die Marathonstrecke des Dolomiti abgefahren. Mir wurde klar, dass ich den niemals fahren werde.


----------



## Droppel (3. August 2002)

Bei der Col di Lana Tuor haben wir in Corte einen schönen Blick auf die Marmolata eingefangen!


----------



## Droppel (3. August 2002)

Tja, da isser der "Blutberg". Leider haben wir uns nicht weitergetraut. Das Foto wurde von der ehemaligen Artilleriestellung aus gemacht. Dede hatte mir hier einen schönen Trail beschrieben. Der wird das nächstemal auch garantiert gefahren.


----------



## Droppel (3. August 2002)

Vom Col di Lana ab, ging es weiter zur Ornella, wo es schöne Anstiege und herrlich steile Abfahrten gibt. Wir sind dann über Sottinghiazza weiter zum Forte Ruaz. Unbedingt muss hier die Leistung meiner Freundin erwähnt werden, die jeden noch so steilen und langen Anstieg genommen hat. Bravo (Ne Claudia ach wenn man öfter mal gemeckert hat - schön war`s trotzdem!  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Droppel (3. August 2002)

Zu guter Letzt noch ein Bild vom Sasso di Stria von der Vonbank-Stellung aus. Der Weg dorthin wurde von der ital. Armee (Alpini) schön ausgebaut und ist m. E. fahrbar. Wir waren allerdings nur bis zu den Laufgräben der Stellung. Wie`s weiter oben aussieht - keine Ahnung. Abwärts auf jeden Fall ein toller Trail!


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (3. Oktober 2002)

Dieses Jahr in der Schweiz..

Eintritt ins Val Mora..




Grosses Foto 

Nasse Füsse am Flesspass..




Grosses Foto


----------



## Snake (7. November 2002)

Bei dem Sch*** Wetter muss ich den schönen Thread noch einmal aus den Tiefen des IBC-Archivs rausholen. Ja ich weiß, Winterpokal ist angesagt, trotzdem ich will Sonne!!!!!!!

Bilder vom Alpencross 2002 Oberstdorf - Riva

Hier der allseits bekannte Schrofenpass:


----------



## Snake (7. November 2002)

.


----------



## Snake (7. November 2002)

.


----------



## Snake (7. November 2002)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (7. November 2002)

Sorry, aber ich hatte gerade die Scann-Wut...


----------



## C.K. (8. November 2002)

... hier nochmal :


----------



## C.K. (8. November 2002)

... schon wieder unterhalb der Baumgrenze.


----------



## rob (8. November 2002)

schön das einige ihre bilder rausholen. es muss doch in diesem alpencrosssommer wieder einiges an visuellem material zusammen gekommen sein. 


@snake: scanwut? kein problem, den leser wird es freuen!


die abfahrt von der hasselgruber hütte scheint ja eine ganz dufte sache zu sein. wo liegt denn diese hütte, wenn man fragen darf.


----------



## Superfriend (9. November 2002)

@rob

Die Haselgruber Hütte liegt direkt am Rabbijoch. Und die Abfahrt ist echt der Hammer. Für mich gerade richtig: Wäre sie schwerer, könnte ich sie nicht mehr fahren, wäre sie leichter, wäre sie keine solche Herausforderung mehr....

Ich muss auch mal scannen, glaub ich...


----------



## Superfriend (9. November 2002)

Hab sogar noch welche aufm PC. Also denn, hier mal ein paar Impressionen von meiner Transalp 2002....


----------



## Superfriend (9. November 2002)

Das Schweizertor (Übegrang vom Rellstal ins Rätikon)


----------



## Superfriend (9. November 2002)

Und gleich nochmal


----------



## Superfriend (9. November 2002)

Jetzt wirds dann etwas krank...


----------



## Superfriend (9. November 2002)

Die Abfahrt vom Passo San Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (9. November 2002)

Meine Wenigkeit nach 1800 Höhenmetern nonstop (bei Temperaturen über 40°) auf der dann doch eher zugigen Passhöhe des Passo San Marco


----------



## Superfriend (9. November 2002)

Und hier kurz vorm Ziel am Comer See


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (9. November 2002)

Wenn ich eure Bilder so sehe, muss ich wieder Kompasskarten rauskramen und nächstes Jahr verplanen  

Die Gesetzlosen (Schild) in Schrunz  





grosses Bild 

Unvergesslicher Trail im Val Mora






grosses Bild


----------



## Torix (10. November 2002)

Habe leider nicht so wunderbare Bilder von der Tour, aber dafür ein Anliegen. Ich suche die Telefonnummer oder eMailadresse von der abgebildeten Sabine aus Östereich (links auf dem Bild mit mir).
Über eine Kontaktaufnahme der anderen Mitreisenden würde ich mich auch freuen.


Holger

http://www.mtb.guide.ms


----------



## Torix (10. November 2002)

Hier das Bild mit Sabine:


----------



## spOOky fish (11. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Allgäu-Biker _
> *Wenn ich eure Bilder so sehe, muss ich wieder Kompasskarten rauskramen und nächstes Jahr verplanen
> 
> Unvergesslicher Trail im Val Mora
> ...



auf dem bild fährst du die brücke verkehrt herum. zum gardasee gehts in die andere richtung...


----------



## Pan (12. November 2002)

Na dann auch ein paar von mir:

Downhill vom Fimba-Paß:


----------



## Pan (12. November 2002)

Foxi beim Aufstieg zur "Galerie" im Val d´Uina:


----------



## Pan (12. November 2002)

Val d´Uina, "Gallerie":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (12. November 2002)

> Downhill vom Fimba-Paß



Danke Pan, endlich sehe ich mal Bilder vom Fimba-Paß bei Tage. Hatte leider nur die Möglichkeit abends gegen 21.00 Uhr bei Dämmerung da runter zu shreddern.


----------



## Pan (12. November 2002)

Hi Snake!

Hier für Dich noch eins:


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (12. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von spOOky fish _
> *
> 
> auf dem bild fährst du die brücke verkehrt herum. zum gardasee gehts in die andere richtung...
> ...



... ich habe mich schon gewundert, wir sind nach der Tour an unseren Autos  heraus gekommen, die wir 5 Tage zuvor in St. Anton stehen gelassen haben.  Zuerst dacht ich an einen völlig neuen Rücktransportdienst, aber jetzt wo du es sagst...ich glaube wir sind einem Bauernfänger auf den Leim gegangen.


----------



## Lucky1 (31. Dezember 2003)

Wir wollen mehr Bilder sehen


----------



## dave (31. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von spOOky fish _
> *
> 
> auf dem bild fährst du die brücke verkehrt herum. zum gardasee gehts in die andere richtung...
> ...



manchmal ist's andersherum aber einfach zu tricky ....
was tut man nicht alles für'n foto!  

leiter beim schrofenpass:


----------



## Carsten (31. Dezember 2003)

den Leuten hier muß echt langweilig sein, wenn sie so alte Threads wieder ausgraben 






Rosszähne Seiser Alm/Schlern

mehr unter www.schymik.de Alpencross2003


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (31. Dezember 2003)

Bocca di Forcola am Umbrail-Pass


----------



## dave (31. Dezember 2003)

> den Leuten hier muß echt langweilig sein, wenn sie so alte Threads wieder ausgraben



Aber da haben wir doch ein paar Gegenmittel auf Lager  

Foto vom Fimbatal auf dem Weg zum Pass:




Heißt es jetzt eigentlich Fimb*a*pass oder Fimb*er*pass? Ich habe schon beides gelesen. 

Und hier noch mal die Uinaschlucht:




Vom Weg abzukommen gibt bestimmt böse Kratzer und häßliche Hämatome! 

Eigentlich hatte wir es bei der Aufnahme so gut wie geschafft. Tenno, kurz vorm Garda:




Aber ich musste mir bei der allerletzten Abfahrt natürlich noch einen Durchschlag einfahren ...


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (31. Dezember 2003)

Schweilgen in alten Erinnerungen....

Auffahrt zum Zeblasjoch.


----------



## BergFlo (6. Januar 2004)

Colle del Sabbione West ´02






...


----------



## BergFlo (6. Januar 2004)

Uina Gallerie geht weiter







Flo


----------



## Carsten (6. Januar 2004)

Auf der Alp Flix bei Savognin:







und noch ma das Val Uina


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Carsten _
> *Auf der Alp Flix bei Savognin:
> 
> 
> ...



Tolle Landschaft und eine klasse Bild. Wie freut man sich auf den Sommer und die Alpen, gerade bei dem miesen Wetter im moment.

Abfahrt Fimbapass






Der lange See kurz vor dem Wintertaler Silberjöchel. Atemberaubende Gegend!


----------



## Superfriend (6. Januar 2004)

Zum Val d Uina hätte ich auch noch was auf Lager. Eines der wenigen Val D'Uina-Fotos dieser Welt ohne atemberaubendes Panorama...


----------



## Superfriend (6. Januar 2004)

Und noch eins in dünner Luft...


----------



## Superfriend (6. Januar 2004)

Das ist die zum letzten Bild passende Höhenangabe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (6. Januar 2004)

Im Val d'Uina scheint wohl schon jeder mal gewesen zu sein!   Das sind aber genau die Fotos für das heutige Wetter. Doch keine Sorge - der Sommer kommt bestimmt!  Und immer schön weiterposten ...

@BergFlo: Seid ihr die Route vom Achim Zahn nachgefahren und über das Colle del Vei del Bouc gekommen? Ist ein nettes Schiebestück dort hoch, oder? 
Hast Du vielleicht noch ein Foto vom Vacca-See? Ich habe gehört, dass es ein netter Foto-Spot sei.


----------



## BergFlo (6. Januar 2004)

@dave

bitteschön:





Ist recht "nett" dort nauf zu schieben  


@Superfriend
wo issn des?

Flo


----------



## dave (6. Januar 2004)

@BergFlo: Danke! Aber seid ihr tatsächlich die Route vom Genfer See zum Mittelmeer gefahren? Wie war's denn? Ist ziemlich hart, oder?
BTW, Superfriends Fotos sind vom Madritschjoch.


----------



## BergFlo (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dave _
> *@BergFlo: Danke! Aber seid ihr tatsächlich die Route vom Genfer See zum Mittelmeer gefahren? Wie war's denn? Ist ziemlich hart, oder?*



Ja, sind wir. War recht schön. Konditionsmäßig ist es nicht sooo anstrengend. Sind nur ein paar relativ schwere Etappen dabei.

Am Ligurischen Grenzkamm hatten wir leider Wetterpech. Nebel - nix gesehn 





> _BTW, Superfriends Fotos sind vom Madritschjoch. [/B]_


_

Hab ichs mir doch gedacht _


----------



## dave (6. Januar 2004)

Ja, das mit dem Nebel kenn' ich!  Wir sind in entgegengesetzter Richtung unterwegs gewesen. Am Grenzkamm hatten wir die meiste Zeit gute Sicht, aber ausgerechnet beim Colle del Sabbione sind wir genau in die Wolken hineingefahren! Daher hatte ich auch nach dem Foto gefragt. Wir konnten nur 15 m weit sehen und kamen erst bei ca. 2.300 m über den Wolken raus! Da waren nur noch die Gipfel der umliegenden Berge zu sehen ...


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (6. Januar 2004)

Auf dem Weg vom Zeblasjoch ins Fimbatal:


----------



## Superfriend (7. Januar 2004)

Die beiden letzten Fotos von mir sind vom Madritschjoch, richtig.
Apropos ziemlich hart - 1000 Höhenmeter schieben/tragen ohne Mittagessen im Bauch können ganz schön mitnehmen:


----------



## dave (7. Januar 2004)

Geiles Bild! Deine Euphorie springt einen ja richtig an  
Wir könnten übrigens auch mal 'nen Thread mit Helmfrisuren machen


----------



## Superfriend (8. Januar 2004)

Tja, der gute alte Exodus lässt grüßen.
Das Bild wurde aufgenommen nach einer heftigen Etappe, die wir von der schon ausführlich diskutierten Hans-No-Way-Rey-Transalp übernommen haben: Von Norden zum Lago di Tovel, hochtragen zum Passo Grosté, runter zum Rifugio Graffer und weiter über einen genialen Singletrail zum Rifugio Vallesinella, auf dessen Terrasse mich obiges Foto zeigt.
Und das ist die Passhöhe des Passo del Grosté, im Herzen der Brenta. Übler Aufstieg, aber wahrlich geniale Landschaft, beim Aufstieg total einsam und idyllisch - auf der Südseite, v.a. beim Rif. Graffer aber leider mit Sonntagsspaziergängern überlastet, die dort mit dem Lift hochgekarrt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Januar 2004)

In der Nähe von Livigno - ein einzigartiger Singletrail kilometerlang geht's an der Hangkante entlang, teilweise mit Ausblick auf den Piz Bernina (? - auf jeden Fall, auf einen Gletscher) ...

Stefan


----------



## Carsten (8. Januar 2004)

Servus

Die Route vom Tofelsee zur Grafferhütte bin ich 98 auch gefahren:






das coole ist, um den Tafelberg da in der Mite kann man links und rechts rum...aber ich glaub links geht besser

Jedenfalls zieht´s sichs ganz schön da oben in der Brenta...der Paß will irgendwie nie kommen

Aber die Abfahrt von der Rifugio Vallesinella ist echt genial:








sorry für die Bildqualität, ist aber noch aus der Prädigitalalen Zeit


----------



## Carsten (11. Januar 2004)

wer von all diesen schönen Fotos noch nicht genug hat...

...hier gibt´s noch mal 150 Stück

http://www.schymik.de/Transalp/frames/galerie.htm


----------



## dave (13. Januar 2004)

Ich hab' noch ein schönes 
Passo del Druos:


----------



## Vierfingerkurt (15. Januar 2004)

mein Babe im Sinkflug


----------



## Vierfingerkurt (15. Januar 2004)

ein Franke auf Irrwegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vierfingerkurt (15. Januar 2004)

wisst ihr noch ? dieser geile Sommer ?


----------



## Vierfingerkurt (15. Januar 2004)

und wer ist hier schon mal runter ?


----------



## Vierfingerkurt (15. Januar 2004)

und der ist ja wohl bekannt


----------



## Stevan (21. April 2004)

Hallo Heiko, die Lisa hab ich gleich erkannt! Von wem ist wohl das Minibild links...

Am 24.9.2003 vom Fraelesee über die Bocchetta di Forcola (2761m) zum Umbrail, mangels Mitfahrer leider keine Personen drauf: 




Der untere Stausee




Vom Bunker aus zurück - ungeahnte Trailmöglichkeiten




Ein Rundblick zurück




geniale Abfahrt zum Umbrail, Stilfser Joch voraus


----------



## Carsten (21. April 2004)

auch da oben:







und da gehts wieder runter Richtung Lago die Fraele:


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (7. August 2004)

Hüstel, Hüstel,

dann wollen wir Ihn mal wieder entstauben:

Geniale Abfahrt am Septimer Pass:


----------



## Carsten (7. August 2004)

Nähe Pragser Wildsee






mehr unter http://www.schymik.de/Transalp/Tour2004/page_01.htm


----------



## rasinini (8. September 2006)

Hallo,

wieso hat hier eigentlich schon zwei Jahre keiner mehr was reingestellt?

Egal, hier ein paar Bildchen unserer letzten kleinen Radtour durch die Dolomiten:




http://people.freenet.de/rasinini/dolomiti-2006.html

Hier eine Kostprobe:





Wenn ihr alle Bilder sehen wollt, dann klickt einfach auf das Sammelbild oder den Link:

http://people.freenet.de/rasinini/dolomiti-2006.html

Gruß
rasinini


----------



## mitm_radl_do (19. Oktober 2006)

Schade dass der Thread hier so veraltet. Mal schaun, vielleicht kann er noch mal reanimimiert werden?





ein Highlihgt meines AX2006 - das Pfunderer




Nobby Nic triple compound - oder so...




Marmolade - Fedeiasee - Bindelweg - ohne Nobby Nic


----------



## gerald_ruis (20. Oktober 2006)

Dann will ich auch mal ein paar Bilder beitragen ...




Blick auf Lago di Pian Palu vom Montozzo kommend










Vom Gavia Pass 





Nach dem Fimbernpass





Verwall Tal





Val d Uina




Schotterauffahrt zum Passo Vera





Schweizer Brückenbau aus dem 20. Jahrhundert


So...möchte ja nicht die Ladezeit ins unermessliche langziehen  
Weitere Bilder in unserem Fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitm_radl_do (3. November 2006)

mitm_radl_do schrieb:


> Schade dass der Thread hier so veraltet. Mal schaun, vielleicht kann er noch mal reanimimiert werden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, ich muss mich mal kurz selbst zitieren.
Ich hab da mit meinem Webspace was geändert
Pfunderer




Nobby




Fedaiasee


----------



## Carsten (4. November 2006)

Bilder vom FRAX






































Mehr auf meiner HP. Dazu auch ein spannender Bericht


----------



## Carsten (4. November 2006)




----------



## rasinini (4. November 2006)

Carsten schrieb:


>



Gehört ja eigentlich nicht hierher, aber wie kriegt man das Rad so auf den Rucksack? Und warum fliegt das nicht wieder runter, wenn's nicht festgehalten wird? Hat das jemand festgeschnallt


----------



## spectres (4. November 2006)

rasinini schrieb:


> Gehört ja eigentlich nicht hierher, aber wie kriegt man das Rad so auf den Rucksack? Und warum fliegt das nicht wieder runter, wenn's nicht festgehalten wird? Hat das jemand festgeschnallt


SuFu: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=233399


----------



## GeJott (5. November 2006)

Hi,

Habe diesen Sommer meinen ersten Alpcross bestritten. Hier ein paar Highlights:

Morgenpanaorama auf der Haselgruber Hütte:






Brenta hinter Madonna di Campiglio:






Val di Agola:






Gerd


----------



## tiroler1973 (11. Februar 2009)

Badesee?!?






Wir sind gekommen um auf dir zu reiten - du geiles Luder!






Hier wirst du geritten - du geiles Luder!






Kalt!!! Val Mora wurde dann bald wärmer.






Eigentlich doch nicht.






Muß auch mal sein!






Leider nicht unser Weg.






Endlich geschafft diese Schlucht.


----------

